# 60X Custom Strings purchases Xtreme Stabilization



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

60X Custom Strings is very happy to announce that we have purchased Xtreme Stabilization. We will soon be offering the same top quality hunting and target stabilizers that Mark was known for. We will be looking to build a dealer and staff shooter base. Anyone who is currently a dealer or staff shooter please contact us either via pm or email at [email protected]


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Brad, I am glad to see 60X moving is a forward direction in this economy...


----------



## HenriC (Mar 6, 2013)

Excellent, I'll be waiting for the stabilizers to be listed for sale.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We hope to have product for sale by the end of the month. We will be offering our hunting stabilizers in various patterns


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Everything is starting to come together nicely.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats great Brad, I will be in the market for a new stab this summer.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

me too!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump,can't wait to see these stabs!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

oct71 said:


> bump,can't wait to see these stabs!


I bet we're getting close to it.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet! Havent been on here for ahwile, i see a lot has changed!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------

